# Good Home Seeks Great Dog!



## Amasake (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello -- new member, here.

Just lost our beautiful chow mix, Chico, after many wonderful years together. The house feels empty and we're ready for who's next, ready for a new buddy to love and play with. 

We're open to any rescue, practically. Here's some info about us, maybe someone knows a dog in need who might be a good fit? I'm in contact with local rescues, too, but with resources stretched so thin, everywhere, I wanna work every angle as best I can. 

We're a married couple in our 40's , no kids in the home but plenty of school-age nieces and nephews. We live in a one-bedroom condo (own) with two indoor cats -- kinda sounds like a tight squeeze but the place is roomy & situated in a park-like community overlooking the Wissahickon Valley in the East Falls section of Philadelphia.

We are big hikers/campers and don't mind some extra effort/expense to bring our dog with us when we travel (if possible). Our honeymoon last September, we took Chico along on our pop-up camper trip through New England. We're kinda regulars at the pet-friendly Kimpton hotel chain in Washington DC, where we often take long winter weekends to tour around all the trails & monuments & stuff. 

Ideally, then, our next dog could swing indoors & out. He/she would have good house manners in limited quarters. A quiet dog, a calm one that's not likely to bark at every bump in the night or footstep in the hallway. 

Since we're in a city, a dog who's watchful & protective would be a plus, too, which is kinda why we're starting off looking at more chow mixes. Not that we're looking for a guard dog, though -- it's just nice when a dog has some natural reserve around strangers, and isn't so ready to wander off with whoever offers a treat or car ride. 

Breed is totally not a big deal. We're open to any happy, easy-going dog with lots of energy, who's always up a for a walk and ready to meet new people -- but not too excited by everyone & everything. The less likely to pull, jump up on people, and tug after other dogs, the better. 

One of the best things about dogs is walking them -- not in a perfect heel, but certainly on a loose lead. We have some training experience but are kinda hoping to find a dog that's good on a leash already. So much easier to mesh as a "new pack" with a dog that can step right up to regular walks from the get-go, ya know? Not quite a deal-breaker but a reeeeeally big plus for us. 

Male or female? No preference, but neutered/spayed another big plus. 

Appearance-wise, we're not too hung up. We love how our chow mix's fur didn't stick to your hands when you pet him, nor did he have any particular "dog odor," even in the winter when his coat grew out. In warmer weather, we'd clip him plush like a teddy bear and he'd dry off quickly after swims. If this kinda groom routine could continue with our next dog, that'd be awesome but of course fur is highly varied from dog to dog and blah blah blah, not a deal-breaker by any stretch. As for color or markings, couldn't care less but a pretty face never hurts! 

Size-wise, probably around 20 lbs to maybe 50? No more than 60, unless other factors are really overwhelming. Above all, personality/temperament is the most important factor for us. And, also, saving a dog that deserves a second chance is key. Chico was rescued from rural Georgia, in a terrible state of mange & secondary skin infection. He even had a bullet in him! If we could give another dog like Chico a shot at a whole new life around people who love & understand him/her, we'd do our old boy proud. 

Please keep us in mind as a possible forever home, we can travel for the right dog and of course are ready to fill out necessary forms, provide references, adoption fee, etc. when the ball gets rolling. 

Carolyn and Steve Fillmore 
4000 Gypsy Lane, Unit 334
Philadelphia, PA 19129
215-498-8874


----------

